# List all the kinds of ducks .....



## Arrow3 (Jun 3, 2010)

.....That you've killed in Georgia...

I've hunted 2 seasons and still consider myself still very green when it comes to duck hunting. I've only killed wood ducks,  green wing teal, and geese so far. Hope to add more to that list this season


----------



## timothyroland (Jun 3, 2010)

mallard gadwall ringneck coots and a ew more i cant remember right now


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Jun 3, 2010)

don't worry man I'm about as green as you. But I've gotton woodie, ruddy, ringneck, shoveler...oh and some coots.


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 3, 2010)

Am I allowed to play from Ohio?

In my one season, all in Ohio, I shot wood ducks, mallards, ringnecks, hooded mergansers, and a pile of geese.

I also missed a picture perfect drake greenwing teal, fully plumed, at 25 yards.  Teal and pintails are tops on my list to get this duck season.  The first drake pintail goes on the wall


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 8, 2010)

Mallards, woodies, gadwalls, ringers, bluebills, hoodies, bluewing teal, greenwing teal, bufflehead, and widgeon.  and canada geese.


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 8, 2010)

Mallards, woodies, gadwalls, ringers, hoodies, GWT, BWT, canada geese, ruddy ducks, redheads.


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Jun 8, 2010)

woodies, mallards, galdwalls, shovelers, hoodies, ringers, blue and greenwing teal, widgeon, canada geese, canvasback, blue bill, almost everything but sea duck....I NEED A PINTAIL, been after em for years but can never get on them


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 8, 2010)

I've never killed a duck in GA .... who wants to take me


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 8, 2010)

What about the ever elusive (and dreaded) Llama Llama Duck?  (Llama Duck song)


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 8, 2010)

I have seen wood ducks, mallards, black duck, hoodies, ring necks, cans, widgeon, gadwall, GWT, and the elusive coot killed out of the same blind I was in.

I have killed wood ducks, hoodies, and mallards. 

Somehow I never seen to kill the cool ones out of the bunch


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh yeah...I forgot I killed a coot too...


----------



## dstrick (Jun 8, 2010)

wood ducks of course, hooded mergansers, green wing teal, blue wing teal, ringneck, blue bill, canada geese, snow geese and the prized pintail.


----------



## wingding (Jun 8, 2010)

Hunted mostly in AL last year.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 9, 2010)

Cormorant
Grebe


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 9, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Mallards, woodies, gadwalls, ringers, bluebills, hoodies, bluewing teal, greenwing teal, bufflehead, and widgeon.  and canada geese.



You were just *WITH* someone who shot the bufflehead!  The one you _shot at_ flew away!


Mallard
Woodie
Grey duck
Widgeon
Dos Gris
GWT
Bufflehead
Ringer
Hoodie
Canada goose
Ruddy

That's what I can think of right now.  Have seen, but not shot at or killed: Ross, Snow, Redhead.  I've heard of pintails being spotted and also killed, but none by me.


----------



## capt stan (Jun 9, 2010)

Last year was my first year duck hunting. I started about the x-mas time frame. Had a couple great guys teach me some stuff and am VERY appericative of it!
  I managed to kill one or more of the following on my first 1/2 season and I am offically addicted....

Woodies, Redheads, Bluebill,Spoonies,Hoodies, BWT,Ruddys,Gadwall,Ringers,  I think thats it.

This year I want to do some coastal hunting for divers. I would  also hope to be lucky enough to get a nice GWT drake to go with the BWT drake I got last year thats being mounted.The one I  am mounting is in full plumage and beautyfull.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 9, 2010)

woody, hooded merganser, mallard, bwt,gwt, canadians, bluebill, ringers, coots, bufflehead, gadwall, widgeon, redhead


----------



## GTN (Jun 9, 2010)

Woodie, Mallard, Gaddy, Ringer, Widgeon, Black Mallard, Spoonie, Hoodie, GWT, BWT, Canadians, Buffllehead, Bluebill, Coot. 

The Pintail still aludes me in Ga. have seen em though. Kill mostly Mallards, and Gaddy's.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 9, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> woody, hooded merganser, mallard, bwt,gwt, canadians, bluebill, ringers, coots, bufflehead, gadwall, widgeon, redhead





GTN said:


> Woodie, Mallard, Gaddy, Ringer, Widgeon, Black Mallard, Spoonie, Hoodie, GWT, BWT, Canadians, Buffllehead, Bluebill, Coot.
> 
> The Pintail still aludes me in Ga. have seen em though. Kill mostly Mallards, and Gaddy's.



What do you guys have against our northern neighbors?  Is it legal to shoot a Canadian?  What is the season and limit on people who live in Canada?

Or did you mean a CANADA goose?  Canadian bacon - yes.  Canadian goose - no.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada_Goose


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 9, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> What do you guys have against our northern neighbors?  Is it legal to shoot a Canadian?  What is the season and limit on people who live in Canada?
> 
> Or did you mean a CANADA goose?  Canadian bacon - yes.  Canadian goose - no.
> 
> ...




lol


----------



## shortstroke (Jun 9, 2010)

woodies,mallards,widgeon,gadwall,teal,canvasback,bufflehead,mergansers,ringnecks,redhead,ruddy,coots,bluebill,and geese. im still tryin to get a pintail and a black duck.


----------



## devolve (Jun 9, 2010)

bwt, gwt, pintail, ruddy, ringneck, bluebill, mallard, canada geese, gadwall, coot, merganser, woodduck, mottled, shoveler, snow goose(1 in ga, 1 in FL)


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 9, 2010)

China mallard


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 10, 2010)

ringnecks, woodies, bluebill (greater and lesser), teal (blue and green, but no cinnamon), mallards, widgeon, gadwall, pintail, black duck,  shoveler, cans, buffis, golden eye, surf scooter, saw bills (common and hooded), tree duck, mottle, redhead, ruddy, coots, heinz 57 ducks, and geese (canadian, ross and snow).  Of course, I have been addicted for nearly 50 years, including back in the good old days when we actually had a duck in Georgia.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 10, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> What do you guys have against our northern neighbors?  Is it legal to shoot a Canadian?  What is the season and limit on people who live in Canada?
> 
> Or did you mean a CANADA goose?  Canadian bacon - yes.  Canadian goose - no.
> 
> ...





this is funny..... i will be toting the bow for geese during early season.....


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2010)

Boudreaux, I'm up 3 buffleheads on you man, and thanks to the good ole emu honey hole you wouldn't shot that butterball or seen the redheads.


----------



## GeorgeWBush (Jun 10, 2010)

Mallards, woodies, gadwalls, ringers, hoodies, GWT, BWT, canada geese, ruddy ducks, redheads


----------



## buckfever33 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mallards,Woodies, BWT, GWT, Redheads, Canvasbacks, Ringers, Buffleheads, Hoodies, Canadian geese, Shovelers, Mergansers, Gadwall and Ruddy Ducks.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 11, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> and thanks to the good ole emu honey hole you wouldn't shot that butterball or seen the redheads.



true..........

Although "the good ole emu honey hole" just doesn't sound like it should get past the censors here.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 11, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> this is funny..... i will be toting the bow for geese during early season.....



Kill every one you can.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 11, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Boudreaux, I'm up 3 buffleheads on you man, and thanks to the good ole emu honey hole you wouldn't shot that butterball or seen the redheads.



I like your other avatar better.  (from another site).


----------



## Jaker (Jun 11, 2010)

woodie,mallard,gadwall,gwt,bwt,shoveler,widgeon,ringneck,buffi, can,bb,redhead, canada, hoodies, mergansers, coots, I killed all those species last year in georgia, or within eyesight of georgia. I've killed black duck and pintail but not in ga, the only ducks i really have left are ruddy and goldeneye. Other than see ducks


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

woodie,hoodie,mallard,bluebill,ringer,can,redhead,geese,ruddy,       gwt,bwt,gadwall,coot,goldeneye,and a widgeon


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 14, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> Kill every one you can.



plan on it! i counted 10 banded birds out in one of our fields this weekend


----------



## GTN (Jun 14, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> What do you guys have against our northern neighbors?  Is it legal to shoot a Canadian?  What is the season and limit on people who live in Canada?
> 
> Or did you mean a CANADA goose?  Canadian bacon - yes.  Canadian goose - no.
> 
> ...





Excuse me Mr Boudreaux.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Jun 14, 2010)

GTN said:


> Excuse me Mr Boudreaux.




You ought to thank the man.  You don't want to sound stupid do you?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah you tell him ReDawg333!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 14, 2010)

GTN said:


> Excuse me Mr Boudreaux.


 

Lighten up.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 14, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> plan on it! i counted 10 banded birds out in one of our fields this weekend


 
Hey, if you take me to kill a banded one, I'll call 'em Canadians the whole trip....................


----------



## Dupree (Jun 14, 2010)

gwt, hoodies, woodies, mallards and geese


----------



## death-from-above (Jun 14, 2010)

Wood duck, mallard, gadwall, greenwing, shoveler, redhead, bluebill(lesser & greater), ringneck, canvasback, ruddy duck, merganser(hooded & redbreasted), bufflehead, widgeon, canadas, surf scoter, and pintails.


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 25, 2010)

mallards, woodducks, ringnecks, redheads, canvas back, wigeon, gadwall, bufflehead, shoveler, green wing teal, merganser, hooded merganser, greater & lesser scaup, ruddy duck


----------



## G Duck (Jul 7, 2010)

Woodie, Mallard, Black, Mottled,BWT, GWT,Redhead, Canvasback,Pintail,Buff, Shoveler,Both Scaup, Widgeon,Friends dont let Friends shoot Mergansers. Ruddy, Ringnecks, Grey Ducks, 
Have never killed a Canada, but have seen snows here a couple of times in my life. Have taken a few shots at Scoters offshore.


----------



## hunter69 (Jul 7, 2010)

Last year was my first season. Thanks to the help of a great friend I got  a redhead, ringneck and woodie. Now I am hooked.


----------



## straightshooter (Jul 7, 2010)

Been chasing them in GA since 1960, so I've had lots of opportunities for variety:

Mallard
Woody 
Pintail
Black Duck
Greenwing teal
Bluewing teal
Redhead
Ringneck
Bluebill
Pintail
Common goldeneye (believe it or not)
Wigeon
Gadwall
Shoveller
Canada goose
Snow goose


----------



## Booner Killa (Jul 8, 2010)

Mallards
Woodies
Hooded Merg
Common Merg
GWT
BWT
Widgeon
Redhead
Bluebill
Gadwall
Pintail
Spoonies
Coot
Canada
Speckle Belly
I've killed these species between Ga & Texas!


----------



## theTomWhisperer (Jul 8, 2010)

woodies, green wing teal, bufflehead, mallards, hooded merganser, widgeon, coot, geese, gadwall, ringnecks, and blue bills


----------



## 2bbshot (Jul 9, 2010)

Wood Duck,mallard,blue wing teal,green wing teal,ringneck,ruddy duck,hooded merg,common merg,red breastedmerg,redhead,bufflehead,gadwall,canvasback
bluebill, widgeon.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2010)

woodys n hoodys plus canadian geese


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jul 13, 2010)

woodie
mallard
hoodie
bluewing teal
greenwing teal
pintail
redhead
ringneck
gaddie
widgeon
blue bill (lesser)
canada geese
ruddy 
black duck


----------



## Golden BB (Jul 14, 2010)

Ringneck
Greater scaup
Lesser scaup
Ruddy bufflehead
Redhead
Canvasback
Hooded merg
Common merg
Pintail
Widgeon
Woody
Gwt
Bwt
Mallard
Gadwall
Shoveller
Canada geese
Snow geese.

I just started lastyear so maybe this year I can get a few more.


----------



## Bow Tech (Jul 14, 2010)

Woodies
Mallards
Mergansers
Ringnecks
Buffelhead
Canadian Geese
GWT
2 Black Ducks (last year)
Pintail (last year)


----------



## gsubo (Jul 14, 2010)

Wood duck, wood duck, wood duck, merganser, wood duck, wood duck, teal, wood duck, wood duck..


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL@GSUBO...

Hooded Merganser
Ringneck
Shoveler
Greenwing teal
Canada goose
Wood Duck
REDHEAD DRAKE!


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 14, 2010)

Are all yall talking about all these types of ducks being killed in ga? cause where i am in Dooly County I mainly only see woodies and on a rare rare occasion I see a Mallard.


----------



## Golden BB (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep...


----------



## Golden BB (Jul 15, 2010)

They're here if you are willing to work for them.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 15, 2010)

Golden BB said:


> Ringneck
> Greater scaup
> Lesser scaup
> Ruddy bufflehead
> ...




You started duck hunting last yr and killed all of these ducks last season?


----------



## PaulD (Jul 15, 2010)

A.) I hope you didn't really tattoo that on yourself.

Woodies
Gadwall
Ruddy
Mallard
Mottled
GWT
BWT
Spoonie
Redhead
Merganser
Blue bill
Ringer
Buff


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jul 15, 2010)

buffies
Blacks
mallards
hoodies
b bills (lesser and greater)
canvasbacks
gads
bwt
white winged scoter (on a lake far from the sea)
ringers
canadians
coots



Have never seen the elusive wood duck.  wise i could get on some.

Have seen redheads, pintails, wigion, snows, common mergs, spoonies, and gwt; but never killed any. 

Still lookin for my wood duck.


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 19, 2010)

Golden BB said:


> They're here if you are willing to work for them.



I am willing to work at it if its a duck!

Our old property had the best duck hunting I have ever seen. I dont know why my parents sold the place but it was only 69 acres but we owned half of a HUGE pond and man there were woodies and greenheads down there like no tommorow but im sure there were others as well. It was in Columbus. I didnt really duck hunt back then (when I was 11) my dad got me into deer and turkey hunting but they would just flood the sky each morning and I mean it looked like a big black cloud of ducks just came over, im guessing around 300-400 at a time. It was amazing, wish we still had that place!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw where a few people said theyve killed Grey ducks.  What the heck is that?  Ive hunted from savanah Ga to middle missouri down to louisianna and never seen one.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jul 26, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> I saw where a few people said theyve killed Grey ducks.  What the heck is that?  Ive hunted from savanah Ga to middle missouri down to louisianna and never seen one.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jul 26, 2010)

sorry.  their talking about gadwals.


----------



## gaduckkiller (Jul 27, 2010)

mallards woodies gadwalls shovelers teal ringnecks geese widgeon canvasbacks


----------



## p_foster07 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mallard
Ringneck
Woodie
Gadwall
Greenwing Teal
Bluebill
Hooded Merganser
Red breasted Merganser
Goldeneye
Canada Goose


----------



## chambers270 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have only killed woodies and bluewing teal in my 3 years of duck hunting. My buddy shot a hooded merganser hen this morning. First time I have ever seen one of them.


----------



## anyduckado (Nov 26, 2010)

woodie
mallard
hoodie
bluewing teal
greenwing teal
pintail
redhead
ringneck
gaddie
widgeon
blue bill (lesser)
canada geese
ruddy 
black duck 
Buffle head
Canvasback
Snow goose ( not sure why he was here hangin with the canadas)


----------



## GAcooner94 (Nov 28, 2010)

this is my first season ive been about 5 times and ive killed
woddie
gadwall
redhead hen(possibly hard to tell who killed it with 3 people shootin at it) 
and canadas


----------



## craig88 (Nov 30, 2010)

1)	Wood Duck
2)	Mallard
3)	GWT
4)	BWT
5)	Gadwall
6)	Bufflehead
7)	Lesser Scaup
8)	Greater Scaup
9)	Northern Pintail
10)	 Ring neck
11)	 Redhead
12)	 Common Goldeneye
13)	 Mottled
14)	 Surf Scoter
15)	 Oldsquaw
16)	 Greater Canadian
17)	 Lesser Canadian
18)	 Speckelbelly 
19)	 Rosses Goose
20)	 Snow Goose
21)	 Northern Shoveler
22)	 Hooded merganser
23)	 Common merganser
24)	 Widgeon
25)	 Ruddy duck
26)	 Black Duck

11 Ducks and 2 Geese Left. Going to take alot of traveling to finish it up...


----------

